# warren co. qdm club looking for 4 members



## BIGTEN

34 yr old club looking for 4 qma minded hunters. Land consist of 2600 ac mature hardwoods and young and older class pines.With over 7000 ac being managed by ajoining clubs.We plant 40 plus food plots ever year and have a protein feeding program in place.We also have 2 managed lakes with plenty of bass and crappie.

We have over 50 club stands all ready in place and use a pin in pin out system with no reserved area


We have a secure camp with electricity, walk in deer cooler, camp shower, and a cooking shed.

Dues will be 1,000.00 plus a 100.00 camper fee with year round access to property. 30 members total

For more info call scott @706-463-0876 or brad @706-463-0130


----------



## 66 POJ

Lots of questions come to mind.
1. How many acres? 
2. How many members?
3. Appx. location in the county?


----------



## watermedic

66 POJ said:


> Lots of questions come to mind.
> 1. How many acres?
> 2. How many members?
> 3. Appx. location in the county?



The answer to questions #1 and #2 are in the post.


----------



## 66 POJ

They were not when I asked. He updated the post.


----------



## haha

beside deer, are there anything else we could hunt?


----------



## BIGTEN

We have a good hog, turkey and small game population all of which may be hunted


----------



## hodgman

This is a good club with good members and a great deer population.
Come and look , I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## LHefner17

Guys you need to come look at this club. This will be my 4th year and no way Shooby Doooby dooo be do I'm getting out. See deer every trip to the woods. Great people and great times. You will not be disappointed in what the club has to offer.


----------



## BIGTEN

all pm's have been returned


----------



## georgiaguy

If you are looking for a club I'm sure most of you read GON. Every year I see people rate their deer season below average or poor. This is not one of those clubs. We see multiple deer every sit and the people are great. Not to mention good bucks and some fine fishing.


----------



## BIGTEN

we will showing the property this Saturday march 25 th
from 11 am-2 pm . if anyone interested please give me a call    scott @ 706-463-0876


----------



## brett1987

Allow hog dogs? Or hog only lease


----------



## Yotelow

Do you allow members to predator hunt only? If so, are coyotes year-round?


----------



## SmyrnaGuy

Extremely interested in 1 or 2 slots for myself and possibly wife. I'm calling you but feel to call me 770-468-9941. Thanks, Matt


----------



## BIGTEN

all pm's returned


----------



## cush102

Did you get all your spots filled?


----------



## BIGTEN

all pm's returned


----------



## dbj1125

Still have openings? I'm in chatsworth also.


----------



## BIGTEN

Yes we do , still need 2


----------



## bottomlandman

I am interested in your club if you still have an opening.


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## Paul Ponteaux

keep tring to get a hold of someone would love to know more about your culb have two possible members.does your camp accomidate 40 ft fif wheels with 50 ampe service.


----------



## Paul Ponteaux

Paul Ponteaux  352-267-1145,  p.pontoe@gmail.com


----------



## Chestnut

*Warren co club*

ttt  ..  still looking
 southern zone ????
 pm also


----------



## BIGTEN

all pm's returned


----------



## brett1987

Still interested in allow hog hunting with dogs


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## barry mooney

How many openings do you have?


----------



## hodgman

believe there are 2 openings


----------



## buddy48

BIGTEN said:


> Ttt



PM sent sir.

Thanks,
Buddy


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## buddy48

BIGTEN said:


> Ttt



Hmmmm.   Do you really need members or are you being very selective about who you contact or let join?


----------



## Hockeyg61

Any spots still left? PM me


----------



## BIGTEN

Ttt


----------



## BIGTEN

all pm's returned


----------



## BIGTEN

All pm's returned


----------



## Gitsum

Still have an opening?


----------



## BIGTEN

Yes we do


----------



## triton196

pm sent


----------



## Kevin the CB

I'm interested if there is any openings left. You can contact me at 863-327-3115. If no answer please leave a message.


----------



## triton196

talked to them clubs full


----------

